# This guy found an interesting place



## kokomojoe (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## travelin (Oct 2, 2013)

why he blow up his place like that?


----------



## Tude (Oct 2, 2013)

That's pretty amazing!


----------



## menu (Oct 2, 2013)

crazy. I totally never would have thought


----------



## mvia4 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry, but it's fake. It's an viral campaign for Whil, a new meditation technique. It's extremely well done, though. They created a replica cube with the interior and used CGI to show him entering and exiting.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 9, 2013)

mvia4 said:


> Sorry, but it's fake. It's an viral campaign for Whil, a new meditation technique. It's extremely well done, though. They created a replica cube with the interior and used CGI to show him entering and exiting.



fuck, really? i was thinking about half way through 'this might be fake' but it's really convincingly done!

i especially like the foldable ladder he was using. that could be really handy!

also, i swear i used to hang out in front of this thing when i lived in nyc in 2002. i had to think pretty hard, "did that have an interior?"

oh well, cool concept, i wish it was true!


----------

